# Molly's Brother Ollie ....



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I have been in touch with the lovely owner of one of Molly's brothers. Tracey found me on here but doesn't use this forum quite as often as me!!   

Anyway, she's emailed me some pics of Ollie and I asked her permission to show them here, It's uncanny how alike they are, their expressions and the way they hold their heads etc. 

Here he is.... 






































Tracey has also sent me some videos of the litter at 6 weeks when they went to meet Ollie for the first time.. I hadnt met Molly at this stage. Given that i lived 5 hrs away, I picked Her at around 5 weeks purely based on photos and the breeders advice on her character etc and didnt meet her until I picked her up at 8 weeks...so I was beyond excited to see these videos this week.. I wondered before seeing them if I'd have picked her or not looking at her character etc but of course I Would!!   ... Can you pick her out???!!!  They are all so similar ....and of course all so gorgeous . I felt quite emotional watching them and hearing their little squeaks.... Oh how that volume has raised somewhat since!!!


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Great photos and how lovely for you to watch the videos of when they were pups.


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Wow, those videos are so cute!! They are all so alike as pups! Could you spot Molly? How amazing to see these videos now, like an early Christmas present! And Olly is just gorgeous too. Which breeder did they come from? N x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi Nadine,
Yes I was over the moon to see theses videos.... Don't know how many times I've watched them!! Yes I spotted Molly right away but they are all so similar, there were 3 boys and 3 girls.
I got her from a hobby breeder in Doncaster but to honest have been a little disappointed with her. I've contacted her by email and sent photo updates of Molly and had no reply . What does it take just to acknowledge an email even if you're not interested? Obviously not a breeder for the right reasons. 
Anyway, I got a fantastic puppy so that's the main thing....
xxx


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

She is an absolute darling, Mairi - a shame the breeder is not interested, especially when it is a hobby breeder. Are you coming to the meet tomorrow?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OH My...just too adorable!!! I think I would burst being in a room with a whole litter.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

What a gorgeous litter and so glad you guys have kept in touch.when i first saw ollie on cockapoo fb the same age as molly i knew straight away they were siblngs.Its a shame the breeder doesnt keep in touch.Both my chocolate american cockers are from the same breeder and i have sent countless emails and pics including one at xmas time with their santa hats on and not a peep,i dont understand that xxx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

How lovely! They all look so fluffy and adorable! x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Tressa said:


> She is an absolute darling, Mairi - a shame the breeder is not interested, especially when it is a hobby breeder. Are you coming to the meet tomorrow?


I don't think we will be going tomorrow... Not 100% sure though. It's lovely today, hopefully it will stay nice for the walk. 

Must catch up soon though 

xx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

mandym said:


> What a gorgeous litter and so glad you guys have kept in touch.when i first saw ollie on cockapoo fb the same age as molly i knew straight away they were siblngs.Its a shame the breeder doesnt keep in touch.Both my chocolate american cockers are from the same breeder and i have sent countless emails and pics including one at xmas time with their santa hats on and not a peep,i dont understand that xxx


Yes Mandy, will be forever grateful that you put us in touch .

I know, if I was a breeder... I'd be DESPERATE for updates. 
The attitude Pre and post sale was so VERY different 

xxx


Ps I hope Miley is doing well ...


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Ah Mairi how wonderful to get that video! They all look soooooooooo cute!!!
Ollie and Molly (hey it rhymes!) are so alike too, a definite separated at birth moment


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Lovely video and I agree that Ollie and Molly are twins - Molly is such a sweetie  x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

They are both so cute. I am so glad you got the video. I was so jealous when I saw JoJo's blog for her puppies. I would have LOVED something like that for Jake. 
My breeder really is not interested either. Oh well their loss.


----------



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

Aww so sweet- Ollie, Molly and the videos.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Very cute Ollie. What a gorgeous litter they were but then I am a big fan of the American cross. They really are teddy bear like!


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Glad you found one of mollys siblings to keep intouch with, ollie is just as cute as molly x

And as long as molly has a great owner (you) then she'll be just fine xxxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

emmelg said:


> Glad you found one of mollys siblings to keep intouch with, ollie is just as cute as molly x
> 
> And as long as molly has a great owner (you) then she'll be just fine xxxx


Aww.. bless you 

Yes they are 2 peas in a pod, he's a little bigger than Molly but probably not such a little fusspot like she is 

This is one of my all time favourite photos... The 2 of them at 5 weeks... Molly to the left with the pink splodgey nose 

2 little teddy bears ....


----------

